# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [LittleWhite] Responsable de la rubrique 2D / 3D / Jeux

## Anomaly

LittleWhite vient d'tre dsign  la tte de la rubrique 2D / 3D / Jeux.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

